# Express Entry ITA



## Patelamita421 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi,
I am new to this Forum. I had applied my EOI on 12/12/2017 through Express Entry in Canada. According to last draw (20/12/2017) and latest draw (10/01/2018), the CRS is 446 and My CRS is also 446 but I am not getting ITA both time. I am confused why I am not getting ITA both time. I feel that any technical issues in my EOI so I am not getting ITA yet. Could you pls give me advice what can I do at this stage?. I will withdraw my EOI and apply again or wait for the next draw. I need your valuable suggestion and advice.


----------



## alibaba90 (Dec 4, 2017)

Check your EOI effective date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alibaba90 (Dec 4, 2017)

Accroding to CIC website, your EOI must be submitted prior to 18 Nov 2017 to be invited. This is a tie-breaking situation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

